# 3" World Globe On Top Of Walking Canes



## stixman (Aug 26, 2009)

Currently, I am in the process of making two carved snake canes and one curled walking for a customer, who has supplied and requested that i install 3" world globe paper weights on the top of each walking cane to be used for a college graduation.

I have the canes carved and have just mounted the globes on top of each cane.


----------

